# Aussie Cricket



## springhill (6 February 2009)

Instead of starting a new thread everytime a new series starts or a new controversy rears its head thought we could get a rolling, all encompassing thread going
SIMON KATICH YOU FKN LEGEND!
News reports today of a scuffle between Katich and Michael Clarke. It is a deep rooted tradition in the Aussie cricket team that noone leaves the changerooms until "Under The Southern Cross I Stand" is sung. It is a spontaneous thing, currently lead by Michael Hussey, that can break out 5 minutes or 5 hours after the game at Husseys discretion.
Soft **** weinie Clarke was insisting it be sung before 11pm so he could get home to bunny boiler Lara Bingle. This enraged Katich and an altercation broke out that ended with Katichs hands around Clarkes throat and them having to be seperated by teammates.
Now, ive never liked Katich, but it goes to show how much this guy values and loves being in the team. He would take a bullet for the baggy green, unlike Clarke. Just goes to show what it means to a guy who fought and scrapped to get in the team. *Katich you are my hero of the week*! And have my longlasting respect, *Clarke you're p!ss weak and a tool*

Looking forward to the One Dayer tonight, got the fridge fully stocked!


----------



## Prospector (6 February 2009)

I am not a Bingle Dingle fan by any stretch, and I think the way the media treats the Cricket team and "Pup" (what a stupid nick) in particular, as a bunch of recalcitrant school boys is pathetic, but really, all Clarke wanted to do was to leave the after match socialising by 11pm so he could enjoy some time with family and friends.  Seems to me like Kattich tried to invoke an argument by delaying it deliberately.  Clarke was the only captain brave enough to chuck Symonds out first time.

And before I get flamed, I am well used to cricket rituals, being married to a former State player myself.


----------



## Ashsaege (6 February 2009)

Prospector said:


> I am not a Bingle Dingle fan by any stretch, and I think the way the media treats the Cricket team and "Pup" (what a stupid nick) in particular, as a bunch of recalcitrant school boys is pathetic, but really, all Clarke wanted to do was to leave the after match socialising by 11pm so he could enjoy some time with family and friends.  Seems to me like Kattich tried to invoke an argument by delaying it deliberately.  Clarke was the only captain brave enough to chuck Symonds out first time.
> 
> And before I get flamed, I am well used to cricket rituals, being married to a former State player myself.




I tend to agree. A lot of **** that goes on in the australian team is a load of wank! at times its great fun, and giving a guy a little grief is alright - but not choking him.

Tho i also think bingle is a gold digger and has pup wrapped around her little finger.


----------



## nomore4s (6 February 2009)

I was going to start a similar thread.

The media looks to have blown this out of proportion but it does point to some sort of underlying problems.

There also could be more to this story as a fight over when to sing the song appears a bit silly to me but......

Clarke comes across as a bit of a toss imo, but I don't know him so take it with a grain of salt. Reading the comments on the Herald Sun it appears quite a few other people think the same.

The fact Ponting & Clarke tied for the AB medal when neither of them were averaging over 40 is a bit of a joke and shows just where the Aussie cricket team is at.


----------



## Prospector (6 February 2009)

Did you see the poll done that night when people were asked to rate who they would have voted for in the AB medal.  The usuals (inc Ponting and Clarke) got around 1-2% of votes; 50% of people voted for Mitchell Johnson (1000 votes) and I dont think it was because of that dress, or rather, lack of!


Ashsaege said:


> Tho i also think bingle is a gold digger and has pup wrapped around her little finger.



I think you are being too nice!  Hubby keeps telling me she has a nice smile!  I tend to scowl at that point.


----------



## profit off it (6 February 2009)

_The team song is "Under the Southern Cross I Stand," which is sung by the players after every victory and "treated with reverential consideration and respect" within the team.The official lyrics are as follows, though when it is sung by the players, the word "little" in the last line is replaced by "bloody" or an expletive.

Under the Southern Cross I Stand 
A sprig of wattle in my hand, 
A native of my native land, 
Australia you little beauty. 
The authorship of this "Under the Southern Cross I Stand" is credited to former wicketkeeper Rod Marsh, who was apparently inspired by Henry Lawson's 1887 poem, "Flag of the Southern Cross". Marsh initially had the role of leading the team in singing it, and on his retirement he passed it on to Allan Border. The other players to have taken on the role are David Boon (when Border took over the captaincy), Ian Healy (on Boon's retirement), Ricky Ponting (on Healy's retirement), Justin Langer (when Ponting took over the captaincy). The role currently belongs to Michael Hussey, who took it on when Langer retired in January 2007._

Source: Wikipedia - Australia National Cricket Team

I doubt this stoush will be repeated very often given the current team's inability to win games!


----------



## nomore4s (6 February 2009)

Prospector said:


> Did you see the poll done that night when people were asked to rate who they would have voted for in the AB medal.  The usuals (inc Ponting and Clarke) got around 1-2% of votes; 50% of people voted for Mitchell Johnson (1000 votes) and I dont think it was because of that dress, or rather, lack of!




lol, I did see that poll but I voted for David Warner for that innings.


----------



## nomore4s (6 February 2009)

Another pathetic display by the Aussie team resulting in another loss. I don't know how they thought 225 would be enough. 
There appeared to be no urgency in the Aussie batting and to only score 225 with wickets in hand when you have Hopes coming in at No.8 really has me confused.

Our bowling attack really lacks any sort of discipline atm as well, too many loose balls in the wrong areas, NZ has a very weak side by international standards but has clearly outplayed Aust in every aspect of the game so far.


----------



## dutchie (6 February 2009)

I agree nomore4s.

A pretty ordinary effort tonight.

Unfortunately I think we are heading for a whitewash in South Africa too.

Cheers

dutchie


----------



## Calliope (7 February 2009)

Prospector said:


> 50% of people voted for Mitchell Johnson (1000 votes) and I dont think it was because of that dress, or rather, lack of!




No. It was because he was  not frightened to break with tradition. All the other guys took along the mandatory blondes.


----------



## Prospector (7 February 2009)

Calliope said:


> No. It was because he was  not frightened to break with tradition. All the other guys took along the mandatory blondes.




True, she was the mandatory 'part time model' though!  Talk about no visible panty line - she did the 'visible panty'!  And the guys have now all switched off this topic!  :


----------



## white_crane (7 February 2009)

New Zealand was superior in every aspect of the game and rightly, won.  They were prepared to take a few chances while batting and it paid off.  Their discipline whilst bowling was far superior (do the Aussie bowlers know how to bowl a yorker?) and their fielding was generally good too.

On a side note, it's good to see some new blokes being included in the touring team to South Africa.  Although Bryce McGain, if he plays, will make his debut at the age of 36.  Not sure how long he will be around for, given his age.  However, good luck to him.


----------



## nomore4s (7 February 2009)

The Aussie selectors need to make some hard decisions imo.

David Hussey, Haddin, White, Warner, Hilfenhaus must all be on thin ice.
Even Johnson is not a ODI bowler, his control is terrible and he is overrated imo.
How White continues to get a game is beyond me, they hardly ever bowl him and when they do he is extremely expensive. How they continue to pick him in front of players like Hodge is a joke.
Haddin in terms of pure wicketkeeping has to be the worst gloveman in international cricket, his keeping is extremely sloppy.
Hilfenhaus is expensive and also lacks control.

Katich and Hodge should be in the team for starters and Ronchi should come in for Haddin as his keeping is alot better and he can also bat. We also need to play a frontline spinner who can take wickets, the fast bowling is probably a harder propostion atm with Clark and Lee injured.


----------



## justjohn (7 February 2009)

It's a shame Katich didn't squeeze that little dweeb's neck a lot harder then land one between his eyes SORRY NOT A CLARKE FAN FOR A REASON


----------



## springhill (7 February 2009)

justjohn said:


> It's a shame Katich didn't squeeze that little dweeb's neck a lot harder then land one between his eyes SORRY NOT A CLARKE FAN FOR A REASON




Ur such a tease.......


----------



## springhill (7 February 2009)

nomore4s said:


> The Aussie selectors need to make some hard decisions imo.
> 
> David Hussey, Haddin, White, Warner, Hilfenhaus must all be on thin ice.
> Even Johnson is not a ODI bowler, his control is terrible and he is overrated imo.
> ...




Agree with this in most part
D Hussey lacks ability to increase the tempo and find the boundary
White is a lost cause, time to forget him, no point making 10 off 7 and getting out
Hughes is a much better prospect than Warner
Unfortunately Ronchis batting has been abysmal this year, but far superior gloveman than Haddin
Stuart Clark is a massive loss for the team, he and Bracken would be a formidable new ball partnership
Katich should def be opening, he is the guy the innings should be built around, not Clarke

What was up with the aussie fielding? Must have had a dozen shies at the stumps and cant remember them hitting once. That is something i have NEVER seen before
Where have all the big hitters gone? From memory aussies have hit one 6 in the 2 games against the kiwis


----------



## justjohn (7 February 2009)

Lets just flush them all down the ****ter and start again


----------



## Miner (7 February 2009)

I think Aussie Cricket is now facing a cric recession like economic recession. 

It is just not absence of Gilchrist, Warne, McGrath likes but also a reality that other countries have been started to fight back.

I am sure like economic recession turn over Oz cricket will be turning over its own recession too

Cheers


----------



## gfresh (10 March 2009)

WE ARE (still) THE WORLD CHAMPS!!  

What a comeback to win the Test series in South Africa after losing it locally! 

Some good work by Siddle and Katich in the 2nd innings, and of course couldn't have done it without Hughes with the bat.


----------



## drsmith (11 March 2009)

3 for when I was listening on the radio a few hours ago.

Going by the post above I an only assume we've knocked em all over.


----------



## springhill (11 March 2009)

Was listening in at work, was very concerned with the Kallis/De Villiers partnership. Both can bat for hours on end, was happy when they both fell quickly
Duminy is a brilliant player but even he couldnt carry that tail, especially with Boucher well out of form


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 March 2009)

gfresh said:


> WE ARE (still) THE WORLD CHAMPS!!
> 
> What a comeback to win the Test series in South Africa after losing it locally!
> 
> Some good work by Siddle and Katich in the 2nd innings, and of course couldn't have done it without Hughes with the bat.




And one cacky hander that ripped the Saffa top order apart with hostile bowling set the win up.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 March 2009)

Miner said:


> I think Aussie Cricket is now facing a cric recession like economic recession.
> 
> It is just not absence of Gilchrist, Warne, McGrath likes but also a reality that other countries have been started to fight back.
> 
> ...





After living in Australia for awhile you will notice a spirit in sports that runs deep.


----------



## theasxgorilla (11 March 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> And one cacky hander that ripped the Saffa top order apart with hostile bowling set the win up.




Yep, Johnson is a freakin' legend!


----------



## 10940 (18 March 2009)

I just read the following report from  British journalist Paul Weaver regarding Phil Hughes...."Phillip Hughes who is only 20 may fail to score the runs that his family,friends,and teammates will crave"the journalist suggested "conditions might be damp and difficult,and thinking bowlers may come up with a way of hampering his unconventional style-for a while at least."He is so raw that he has not encountered much adversity yet.Tactics and strategies will be found for him to counter the exuberance of his stroke play". ...The eloquent Weaver suggested pitching the ball up to draw the back footed Hughes forward,maybe coming around the wicket to "cramp the scope of his flashing blade"....They questioned Don Bradman-another raw NSW bush cricketer-before his first tour of England too,said he would not have the technique for such conditions...We all know what happened.

Before Don Bradman toured England,Percy Fender did a similar assessment of the Don as Weaver has done on Hughes..."Although he was an obvious selection to tour England,Bradman"s unorthodox style raised doubts that he could succeed on the slower English pitches"Fender wrote...He will always be in the categorie of the brilliant,if unsound ones,..."Promise there is in Bradman in plenty,though watching him does not inspire one with any confidence that he desires to take the only course which will lead him to a fulfilment of that promise"....Well Paul Weaver has gone home and can't hide the looming dark clouds with any sliver of silver..."We may have a miracle in our midst,or just a fine young player" he said :We will be closer to knowing the answer this summer.        ASPIRINS????


----------



## awg (10 March 2010)

sorry to do this

but does anyone else smell a dirty stinking rat in this Clarke/Bingle business?

it is just so much a coincidence this BS hit the fan to coincide with her appointment of a new agent, there is a few other things that are suspicious.

I dont doubt Fevola took the pic, but the manner in which it became published, and handled subsequently, stinks of a staged campaign.

Wouldnt be surprised if Clarke has had a gutful, possibly he realises his cricket career cannot flourish with a partner making decisions about her "career" that would be incompatible for most people, let alone the wannabe Australian Captain


----------



## Stan 101 (10 March 2010)

Awg, I'm not too sure on the Bingle thing but it does smell a bit ordinary. Having a potential Australian captain's partner in the inner sanctum of a Kings Cross thug.

Give him a miss altogether and elevate Cameron White to vice Captain. He has years of learning what is required of a captain through Vic cricket from an early age.

This year he matured as a batsman and made some very impressive knocks. His international game grew in dimensions whereas previously he was purely a hitter.

Give Ponting a couple more seasons as long as his form stays on reasonable song, that should give White time to prepare for the changeover.


cheers,


----------



## awg (10 March 2010)

Stan 101 said:


> Give him a miss altogether and elevate Cameron White to vice Captain. He has years of learning what is required of a captain through Vic cricket from an early age.
> 
> This year he matured as a batsman and made some very impressive knocks. His international game grew in dimensions whereas previously he was purely a hitter.
> 
> ...





I like White in the 50 overs, but is he a good enough batsman to hold a place in Test format?

It seems no-one has enough confidence in his leg-spinning to pursue it..dunno why

Steven Smith is a good batsman, brilliant fielder, and they seem to want his leg-spinners, maybe cause he is so young.

Marcus North doesnt have many chances left as a batsman, and they havnt bothered with his off-spinners.

Ponting..still the best batsman in the team

Clarke..a very good cricketer...who knows from here


----------



## drsmith (12 June 2011)

Chairman of selectors in waiting ?

http://www.abc.net.au/news/video/2011/06/12/3241875.htm

Slightly less than a glowing endorsement one might say.


----------



## Knobby22 (12 June 2011)

Offsiders was good today. 
The cricket heirachy is in a bad way.


----------



## trainspotter (22 November 2011)

Anyone heard the result of the AUS vs RSA test? Hahahaahaaaaa ... we beat 'em !!


----------



## nomore4s (12 December 2011)

Wow, I can't believe we lost that. Well done to the Kiwis though, outplayed us for the whole test imo.

From 0/72 to all out for 233 or worse 2/159 to all out for 233 with last partnership putting on 34. So effectively 2/159 to 9/199 - 7/40. And Warner scored 123 not out how ugly would it have been without him?

Surely they have to move some of these batsmen on as this is becoming a very regular occurrence, time for new blood, players like Dan Christian, Wade and maybe Cowan deserve a crack sooner rather then later as the current Batsman are just not getting the job done.

Hopefully with Watson and Marsh coming back in and I would probably bring in Christian and Wade we will show a bit more backbone against India.

My test side (providing everyone is fit) for Boxing day test:
Warner, Watson, Marsh, Hussey, Clarke, Christian, Wade, Siddle, Pattinson, Harris and Lyon.

Probable test side:
Warner, Watson, Marsh, Ponting, Clarke, Hussey, Haddin, Siddle, Pattinson, Harris, and Lyon.

Over the last 12 months every-time we've given a player who has shown some sort of form a shot at test cricket they've done well for us - think Marsh, Cummings, Pattinson and Warner. So why not play more of them especially since Ponting, Haddin and to a lesser extent Hussey just aren't getting it done any more.


----------



## Knobby22 (12 December 2011)

True.
Great bowling by the New Zealand team though.
Ponting went out in an old man way, he must know his time is near, surely.


----------



## wayneL (12 December 2011)

Aussies shoulda bowled underarm. :

:band


----------



## Knobby22 (12 December 2011)

wayneL said:


> Aussies shoulda bowled underarm. :
> 
> :band




You've been in New Zealand too long!


----------



## wayneL (12 December 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> You've been in New Zealand too long!




The world changed when NZ won the RWC!

Ka mate ka mate, ka ora ka ora. :


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 December 2011)

wayneL said:


> Aussies shoulda bowled underarm. :
> 
> :band




This is a shame that will take 10,000 years for which to atone.

But we don't need reminding wayneL.

Have they got a chup in your brain?

gg


----------



## wayneL (12 December 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> This is a shame that will take 10,000 years for which to atone.
> 
> But we don't need reminding wayneL.
> 
> ...





The Kiwis don't win often ('cept at rugby... when they don't choke... and should be encouraged just to make a decent bloody contest.

The Aussies are big enough and ugly enough... and win enough, to stand a bit of ribbing.


----------



## Whiskers (12 December 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> You've been in New Zealand too long!




lol... yeah that happens.

I did watch the last couple of hours and did think of the underarm incident when they started asking for a review everytime.

But Bracewell did a fantastic job, very intelligent bowling, a credit to him and the kiwi's to step up in the absence of Vittori.


----------



## Whiskers (5 January 2012)

Aus v India

India 191
Aus 4/520... Clarke 265, Hussey 77

Starting to get a bit boring this morning.


----------



## Knobby22 (5 January 2012)

The Indians must rue their first day.
Finally we are getting some batting from Australia.

The Indian bowling is weak and we should be able to get some runs.
The Indian batsmen are meant to be better but they have not been able to settle at any point. They will be desperate to get out their again and take advantage of the Sydney wicket.


----------



## dutchie (5 January 2012)

Congrats to Aussie bowlers in first innings and congrats to Ponting, Clarke and Hussey
(Marsh has to go).

Great enthusiasm in crowd taking on spirit of Jane McGrath Day - sea of pink


----------



## medicowallet (5 January 2012)

dutchie said:


> (Marsh has to go).




Marsh needs to rejig his approach

Warner is not and will never be a test player

and I hear that when Watson comes in they are saying that they want to drop COWAN

Cowan is the only one who, to me, looks like a test player, and in fact, is the perfect stabiliser when/if Watson gets going.

(PS I still think Hussey and Ponting should go)

Cowan
Dunno, but I would prefer Hughes to Warner.
Khawaja
Clarke
Ponting (for a year or so)
Watson
Paine
Siddle
Pattinson
Lyon
Cummins


----------



## dutchie (5 January 2012)

medicowallet said:


> Marsh needs to rejig his approach
> 
> Warner is not and will never be a test player
> 
> ...




Hussey and Ponting have a reprieve for this series at least.

I would like Warner to stay as he has the potential to set up a winning position if he gets going (he and Watson are my openers).


----------



## medicowallet (5 January 2012)

dutchie said:


> Hussey and Ponting have a reprieve for this series at least.
> 
> I would like Warner to stay as he has the potential to set up a winning position if he gets going (he and Watson are my openers).




For this series yes, but windies might be a good time to blood a couple well and good.

Perhaps I am a bit too harsh on Warner.. At least he can make big scores. I will put him into my line-up then.

Cowan and Warner to open.
Watson to bat down the order, in a Flintoff kind of role, either attacking like Gilchrist, or to stabilise an innings better than a bowling all rounder.


----------



## Logique (6 January 2012)

I think the side is fine, apart from the obvious substitution of Warner out, Watson back in as opener.

Cowan looks to have the temperament and talent, leave him there and let him settle in.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2012)

Clarke is having a Bradmanesque 2012.

Punter is having a kennasesque 2012.

Anyone else watching the current series?

I'll be in the Bull Ring, Boxing Day, if anyone is about.


----------



## prawn_86 (22 November 2012)

kennas said:


> Clarke is having a Bradmanesque 2012.
> 
> Punter is having a kennasesque 2012.
> 
> ...




It might be on the TV here at work 

I'll be around over xmas, but not at the test


----------



## McLovin (22 November 2012)

What have the jarps been doing? To much test cricket and they're tired. Australia have had most of the year off.

I'll be at the New Years test, in the Members', you know, the place where you get full strength beer served in glasses.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> I'll be at the New Years test, in the Members', you know, the place where you get full strength beer served in glasses.



I'll be at that one too I expect. Save me a seat.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> I'll be around over xmas, but not at the test



You should make it to watch Clarke make another 200 or so.

What a last over. Good play Ch 9 on delaying the News. Clarke 200, Hussey 100, amazing.


----------



## McLovin (22 November 2012)

kennas said:


> What a last over. Good play Ch 9 on delaying the News. Clarke 200, Hussey 100, amazing.




They're still playing. It's on Gem.

At the rate we're going we could post 800+ by the end of tomorrow and then send them in on a worsening wicket. Shame about Eddie Cowan not getting a start today, I went to school with him.


----------



## Logique (22 November 2012)

There should be a mercy rule. Our batters slaughtered them today.

Probably another draw coming up? South Africa won't sell their wickets cheaply. 

How good a cricketer is J. Kallis.


----------



## prawn_86 (22 November 2012)

Logique said:


> There should be a mercy rule. Our batters slaughtered them today.
> 
> Probably another draw coming up? South Africa won't sell their wickets cheaply.
> 
> How good a cricketer is J. Kallis.




If we cant get them out twice in 3+ days on the rAdelaide pitch there is something seriously wrong. Bat most of tomorrow and then hope to be able to send them in again late on day 4


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2012)

Logique said:


> There should be a mercy rule. Our batters slaughtered them today.
> 
> Probably another draw coming up? South Africa won't sell their wickets cheaply.
> 
> How good a cricketer is J. Kallis.



Kallis looks injured. Done a hammy perhaps. Lucky for us. 

Without him Draw less likely.


----------



## Miss Hale (22 November 2012)

Surely they will declare by lunchtime tomorrow? (assuming they don't all get out in a rush from here on).  Amazing display today  would've like to have seen Quiney get a few though


----------



## McLovin (22 November 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Surely they will declare by lunchtime tomorrow? (assuming they don't all get out in a rush from here on).  Amazing display today  would've like to have seen Quiney get a few though




There's no rush. Put on 750+ and then enforce the follow on when the Saffas come up short. Australia should be looking to bat once. Better off trying to get as many runs out of the wicket early than on day 3 or day 4.

Of course if we lose Clarke early tomorrow, then that all changes.


----------



## Miss Hale (23 November 2012)

Clarke, Wade and Siddle gone... they'll be all out by lunch anyway now (why did I mention that scenario  )


----------



## McLovin (24 November 2012)

Knock the tail over before lunch. Although, usually the tail doesn't include Kallis! Put on 200-250 send them back in to bat, enjoy a beer by tea tomorrow afternoon.

Shame about Kallis, probably in the top 3 players of all time, if noth the best, and always a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Sean K (24 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> Shame about Kallis, probably in the top 3 players of all time, if noth the best, and always a pleasure to watch.



Concur. Amazing talent. Shame was he not born Australian.


----------



## Miss Hale (26 November 2012)

Drat , a draw   Should we have declared earlier?  Maybe with Pattinson bowling as well we could have done it...

Was exciting at the end though


----------



## McLovin (27 November 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Drat , a draw   Should we have declared earlier?  Maybe with Pattinson bowling as well we could have done it...
> 
> Was exciting at the end though




Without Patto or Cummins, we can't take wickets. That's been our problem the last couple of Summers. Well played to Siddle he worked his backside off but he just isn't a strike bowler. If Pattinson hadn't gotten injured we would have won.

There's talk of Mitchell Johnson coming back for the Perth test. That makes me shudder.


----------



## prawn_86 (27 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> There's talk of Mitchell Johnson coming back for the Perth test. That makes me shudder.




Really? Admittedly i am not an avid cricket follower. I enjoy watching it but don't follow what players are performing etc, but i like Johnson as he appears to be a bit of a game breaker when he is bowling well


----------



## McLovin (27 November 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Really? Admittedly i am not an avid cricket follower. I enjoy watching it but don't follow what players are performing etc, but i like Johnson as he appears to be a bit of a game breaker when he is bowling well




He's too inconsistent. When he's not playing well he'd struggle to make a pub side.


----------



## sammy84 (29 November 2012)

I know it was time for Ponting to retire, but still gives me heavy heart to see that it has now happened. Would be great if he could get a 100 in Perth.


----------



## McLovin (29 November 2012)

sammy84 said:


> I know it was time for Ponting to retire, but still gives me heavy heart to see that it has now happened. Would be great if he could get a 100 in Perth.




Last of the brilliant Australian team that dominated test cricket for so long. He's always been a pleasure to watch and it's sad that it's over but, as you say, the time had come. 

I'm surprised he lasted to the end at #3.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 November 2012)

Onya Punter. A good bloke. I hope he gets a commentator job.


----------



## dutchie (29 November 2012)

An outstanding career as both a batsman and as a captain.


----------



## medicowallet (29 November 2012)

I really would have liked to see how he handled batting at 5 (clarke to 4)  with some decent openers and a number 3 to get the shine off the ball.

If they allowed him to do that, probably would have got another year or 2 out of him...

I hope they give a decent young player a go.. I mean a real, tested shield player, batsman, with an average 40-45+...


----------



## McLovin (29 November 2012)

medicowallet said:


> I really would have liked to see how he handled batting at 5 (clarke to 4)  with some decent openers and a number 3 to get the shine off the ball.
> 
> If they allowed him to do that, probably would have got another year or 2 out of him...
> 
> I hope they give a decent young player a go.. I mean a real, tested shield player, batsman, with an average 40-45+...




Yeah, the Indians did that with Tendulkar. As he aged he slid down the order. I'd say his retirement must be imminent too.


----------



## Sean K (29 November 2012)

Probably had a bit more to give, but perhaps something else going on behind the scenes. Has he retired on the same games at S.Waugh? Nice. 

Great innings Punter!


----------



## IFocus (29 November 2012)

I had complete disdain for him in his younger days as a waste of unbelievable talent but now the deepest respect to where he ended up which is an outstanding contributor to Australian cricket will miss him.

Would have loved to see him in a winning side for the Ashes


----------



## Ijustnewit (29 November 2012)

Tim Coyle has resigned as Tasmanian Tigers State Coach at the end of this season. Will Ricky take up the role and will Coyle as very very successful State coach take up the coaching of the Australian Team ?


----------



## Logique (30 November 2012)

Ijustnewit said:


> Tim Coyle has resigned as Tasmanian Tigers State Coach at the end of this season. Will Ricky take up the role and will Coyle as very very successful State coach take up the coaching of the Australian Team ?



Not sure Ponting would be interested, he would have to relocate from NSW, where his wife is from.

I wonder how history will deal with the respective captaincies of Taylor, Waugh and Ponting.  I suspect Ponting will gain a few points on the score of batting, but for mine Taylor the best captain.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 November 2012)

The captain of a the Australian cricket team should be someone who doesn't cry when announcing the retirement of a mate.  Did anyone see Clarke at the media conference?   :holysheep:


----------



## Ijustnewit (30 November 2012)

Logique said:


> Not sure Ponting would be interested, he would have to relocate from NSW, where his wife is from.
> 
> I wonder how history will deal with the respective captaincies of Taylor, Waugh and Ponting.  I suspect Ponting will gain a few points on the score of batting, but for mine Taylor the best captain.




Apparently Ricky is spending most of his time this season in a hotel room in Hobart when not on Australian commitments. Certainly I could see him and his family having half a year in Sydney and the other half in Tassie.


----------



## nomore4s (30 November 2012)

Great career and great batsman but I feel he hung around for 2 years too long. Will be interesting to see who they replace him with.


----------



## Miss Hale (30 November 2012)

IFocus said:


> I had complete disdain for him in his younger days as a waste of unbelievable talent but now the deepest respect to where he ended up which is an outstanding contributor to Australian cricket will miss him.
> 
> Would have loved to see him in a winning side for the Ashes




I know what you mean, in the early days I doubted he could get his act together but he did and how  Always liked him as captain and when I realised the disdain the Poms had for him my support for him doubled (especially in the presence of my English friends  ) . 

Am I the only one who is more than a bit surprised (OK shocked) that they have dumped Siddle and Hilfenhaus?  Why would you 'rest' your best bowlers for the deciding test againt the current test champions South Africa to make sure they are ready for the first test against Sri lanka?  OK, I know they were exhausted after Adelaide but surely they can muster enough energy for one last effort against South Africa?


----------



## Miss Hale (30 November 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> The captain of a the Australian cricket team should be someone who doesn't cry when announcing the retirement of a mate.  Did anyone see Clarke at the media conference?   :holysheep:




I hate all this crying in public these days, what ever happened to stoicism and stiff upper lips?


----------



## prawn_86 (30 November 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Am I the only one who is more than a bit surprised (OK shocked) that they have dumped Siddle and Hilfenhaus?  Why would you 'rest' your best bowlers for the deciding test againt the current test champions South Africa to make sure they are ready for the first test against Sri lanka?  OK, I know they were exhausted after Adelaide but surely they can muster enough energy for one last effort agaisnt Southe Africa?




Im not surprised Siddle needed a rest. Bowling that much in Adelaide, with Pattinson out, he just wouldnt be able to perform at his peak in Perth with only 3 days off. Sure he could probably get through a test, but not at as much pace or with as many overs if there is another over.

Hilf is probably a combination of resting and bad form/dropped


----------



## nomore4s (30 November 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Im not surprised Siddle needed a rest. Bowling that much in Adelaide, with Pattinson out, he just wouldnt be able to perform at his peak in Perth with only 3 days off. Sure he could probably get through a test, but not at as much pace or with as many overs if there is another over.
> 
> Hilf is probably a combination of resting and bad form/dropped




Agree with Hilf, was probably going to get dropped anyway. Thought Siddle deserved to hold his spot though, he should be fit enough to back up, the way they treat the fast bowlers nowadays is a bit soft. Also don't think any of the replacements are as good.


----------



## Miss Hale (30 November 2012)

I wonder when Siddle was busting a gut trying to get those last South African batsmen out he realised his 'reward' would be a rest for the the last test? 

You may be right about Hilfy.  Agree re the replacements.  Funny how you can go from having great bowling stocks to scaping the bottom of the barrel in a matter of weeks


----------



## nomore4s (30 November 2012)

Yeah hopefully we get the good Johnson turn up or it could get interesting.

Got a feeling Morkel, Steyn and Philander are going to be a lot harder to play on the Perth deck.


----------



## McLovin (30 November 2012)

Miss Hale]I wonder when Siddle was busting a gut trying to get those last South African batsmen out he realised his 'reward' would be a rest for the the last test? [/QUOTE]

He could barely walk as he was bowling the last few overs in that test said:


> Yeah hopefully we get the good Johnson turn up or it could get interesting.
> 
> Got a feeling Morkel, Steyn and Philander are going to be a lot harder to play on the Perth deck.




Since they built that housing estate Perth hasn't been what it used to be.

Agree on Hilf, he was completely ineffectual in Adelaide.

Mitch did well in a Shield game at the WACA last week, God knows which Mitch we'll get though! Good to see Starc in there, Hazlewood at 196cm is going to get the ball bouncing on a length.


----------



## Miss Hale (30 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> He could barely walk as he was bowling the last few overs in that test, I'm not surprised he's being rested.




I know what you mean but he has had a rest, surely three days off is enough?  (no I'm not being srcastic).  If he was actaully injured then of course leave him out but surely for a test level cricketer he should be able to front up again for the next test even if he was pushed to the limit in the last one.  (Grumble, grumble)


----------



## McLovin (30 November 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> I know what you mean but he has had a rest, surely three days off is enough?  (no I'm not being srcastic).  If he was actaully injured then of course leave him out but surely for a test level cricketer he should be able to front up again for the next test even if he was pushed to the limit in the last one.  (Grumble, grumble)




The number of injuries afflicting fast bowlers these days (Morkel, Kallis, Cummins, Pattinson et al) would lead me to think they are being overworked.



> Workload - It’s basically how much a bowler bowls in practice and matches, and is looked at in terms of balls bowled per day, week, month and year. There’s been enough research done in this area to have some good recommendations, but not enough on the right type of bowlers to have all the answers. What we do know is that if a cricketer has a large increase in the volume of bowling in a short period of time, the chances of an injury increase, which is common for any physical activity. With back-to-back Tests in Adelaide and Perth, Peter Siddle will be in the danger zone as he backs up at the WACA on Friday after his herculean performance in the Second Test where he bowled over 60 overs. The research clearly shows back-to-back Tests increase the risk of injury, take note of this during the Boxing Day and New Year’s Test in Australia and see how many times the bowling attacks from both teams are intact at the end. The cricket authorities know this, but due to packed schedules, TV rights, IPL windows and future tours programs we are told this is a must. They can’t have it both ways; cricket authorities worldwide know the risks and must accept the outcomes of a few injuries.
> 
> Anomalies – T*he recommendations from the bowling workload studies are that bowlers should bowl no more than 180 balls per week, no less than 2 times per week and no more than 3.5 times per week in order to reduce the risk of injury. *Unfortunately in a Test match you might bowl more than this in one innings, just as Peter Siddle has done. Fast bowlers need to bowl top pace in every spell in a Test match if they want to be the best. It’s a tough balance between peak performance and injury prevention.




http://wwos.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=8571225

Blame the BCCI.


----------



## Miss Hale (30 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> The number of injuries afflicting fast bowlers these days (Morkel, Kallis, Cummins, Pattinson et al) would lead me to think they are being overworked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I will and I do.  

Yes, they are injury prone that's for sure (latest victim being Pattinson).


----------



## nomore4s (30 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> The number of injuries afflicting fast bowlers these days (Morkel, Kallis, Cummins, Pattinson et al) would lead me to think they are being overworked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Problem imo is they don't bowl enough, so when they do step up to Test match level and have to bowl more they break down.

Hazlewood not playing, strange selection, Hastings and Watson very similar.

Just heard a good one: Johnson is so random he would be good at making passwords.


----------



## nomore4s (2 December 2012)

Looks like the gamble to change the fast bowling stocks and picking Hastings over Hazlewood have back fired. The new attack looked great when they had SA 6/75 odd, but not so good when SA managed to get to 225 with Lyon cleaning up the tail.

And now SA are 2/230 of only 38 overs on the same deck Aust got rolled for 163 earlier in the day. The difference between the potency of the 2 bowling attacks on day 2 was like night and day. Really thought Siddle should have played and it looks like Hilf would probably have been handy in hindsight due to the ball swinging in Perth.

Watson looks like he is still lame, even though he has bowled okay albeit not very much. Hastings looks more like a back up bowler not an opening bowler but his batting was handy, I wonder if that is why they picked him? To help cover our at times fragile batting line up?
Starc looks a bit like Johnson mark 2, awesome when on but expensive when off due to spraying it everywhere.

Hopefully the Aussies can bowl a bit better and make some inroads and we see and amazing run chase setting up an amazing victory for Punters last test. Highly unlikely at this stage but you never know, especially if Warner fires early.


----------



## dutchie (2 December 2012)

nomore4s said:


> Looks like the gamble to change the fast bowling stocks and picking Hastings over Hazlewood have back fired. The new attack looked great when they had SA 6/75 odd, but not so good when SA managed to get to 225 with Lyon cleaning up the tail.
> 
> And now SA are 2/230 of only 38 overs on the same deck Aust got rolled for 163 earlier in the day. The difference between the potency of the 2 bowling attacks on day 2 was like night and day. Really thought Siddle should have played and it looks like Hilf would probably have been handy in hindsight due to the ball swinging in Perth.
> 
> ...




Our current batsmen are weak other than Clarke (and sometimes Hussey) and there is not much out there to replace them.
Plenty of potential in the fast bowlers - may take a few years to get them to Test level.
Spinners - non at Test level  - bring back Warnie!
We are not going to be no.1 for quite a while.


----------



## Logique (3 December 2012)

Bravo Graeme Smith and the South African team. A guard of honour for Ricky's entry to the wicket.


----------



## chops_a_must (11 March 2013)

Some pretty interesting rumours doing the rounds...

http://www.themiddlestump.com/2013/01/are-australia-in-disarray.html?m=1


----------



## Miss Hale (11 March 2013)

chops_a_must said:


> Some pretty interesting rumours doing the rounds...
> 
> http://www.themiddlestump.com/2013/01/are-australia-in-disarray.html?m=1




Interesting in light of the fact that Lyon was inexplicably dropped for the last test and Watson (among others) has got the chop from this one for not doing his 'homework'  

http://www.theage.com.au/sport/cric...stood-down-for-third-test-20130311-2fw9i.html

Then again, could be a crock.

Always been a big fan of Huss myself but at least Clarke is pulling his weight on the field. Not sure what's going on in Australian cricket at the moment but what ever it is it aint good


----------



## dutchie (17 March 2013)

Anyone notice we are getting a shellacking in India?

Doesn't bode well for the upcoming Ashes series, even though the wickets will be different.

Poor ol' Clarky is holding up the team (just like Border use to).


----------



## Country Lad (17 March 2013)

dutchie said:


> Poor ol' Clarky is holding up the team (just like Border use to).




Not this time, a first ball duck.  We did a bit better by making 408, trouble is, India is 0/283 in reply.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## dutchie (24 March 2013)

Australia 0   -  India 4

Second time Australia has lost a series 4 - 0


----------



## Ves (24 March 2013)

dutchie said:


> Australia 0   -  India 4
> 
> Second time Australia has lost a series 4 - 0



First since 69-70 against South Africa I think


----------



## Miss Hale (24 March 2013)

Siddle top scorer in both innings coming in at number nine.  How is it that a fast bowler that bats at nine can outscore all the recognised batsmen in both innings?  Pretty poor effort :frown:


----------



## nomore4s (25 March 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Siddle top scorer in both innings coming in at number nine.  How is it that a fast bowler that bats at nine can outscore all the recognised batsmen in both innings?  Pretty poor effort :frown:




Don't forget Starc was our best bat last Test match as well batting at number 9.


----------



## Ijustnewit (27 March 2013)

Congratulations to the Tasmanian Tigers in their win over Queensland in the Sheffield Shield , giving Ricky Ponting his first ever shield title. Something to note as well , that it was done without some players overseas on tour including Ed Cowan ,Xavier Doherty and Jackson Bird. Tassie Cricket has some huge depth and players like Jordan Silk and Alex Doolan are certainly ones to watch. Tim Coyle the brilliant Tassie coach is stepping down and Australian Cricket could do well to sign him up for the national team 

Full Story and pics here

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-03-26/tigers-take-ponting-to-first-shield-title/4595772?section=tas


----------



## McLovin (2 January 2016)

Any punters out there, the draw for the test is paying $2.80. Cleary no one has read the weather forecast.


----------



## SirRumpole (2 January 2016)

McLovin said:


> Any punters out there, the draw for the test is paying $2.80. Cleary no one has read the weather forecast.




Going to be a washout is it ?


----------



## McLovin (2 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Going to be a washout is it ?




It's going to start p!ssing down tomorrow around 3 and won't stop until Thursday (ie day 5). They reckon we'll get all our average rainfall for January in those 4 days.

We need three days to bowl them out twice.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 January 2016)

McLovin said:


> Any punters out there, the draw for the test is paying $2.80. Cleary no one has read the weather forecast.




Thanks for the heads up Macca.  Got 2.76 at Betfair.  4:49pm


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 January 2016)

I predict 20 over cricket will spawn a generation of cricketers that want to go beyond playing for the enjoyment and want to play professionally. Bowlers that are hard to put away will be precious.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 January 2016)

It's started raining and the game is off for the moment.  Odds for draw have pushed out to 2.83 on Betfair.  

If someone can explain please?





source BOM


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 January 2016)

Play is resumed.

price 2.34


----------



## SirRumpole (5 January 2016)

Are people getting too easily offended these days ?

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-05/chris-gayle-apologises-for-comments-to-mel-mclaughlin/7067750


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Are people getting too easily offended these days ?
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-05/chris-gayle-apologises-for-comments-to-mel-mclaughlin/7067750




I was offended by his amateurish Game, that's about all. 

The whole thing could have been pretty funny, but it turned into two awkward teenagers - one overly keen and the other very uptight.  Who wants to see that?  

Gayle needs to hone his skills and Mel needs to relaaaax baby.  (oops, sexist).


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 January 2016)

Hoping for no play at all today.

My 'cash out' balance is healthy, thanks again Mac.  Since the possibility of rain is less certain for the next two days, I may cash out tonight if they allow it.  [1.18]


----------



## McLovin (5 January 2016)

Pretty hard for any other result than a draw from here.

I live about 10-15 minutes walk from the SCG and it's been raining pretty solidly all day. Looking at the radar, we're unlikely to get any play today. Windies tomorrow might get to 300, by about lunch, or early into the afternoon session (that might be being hopeful). If they do, Australia will want to put on at least a 250 run (550) lead which will take them roughly one day and a session, so that pretty much gets us to tea on the fifth day. Assuming the Windies don't fall apart (always a possibility on a turning SCG track) the game is destined for a draw. However, I covered myself today and got Australia for the win at $7. Cheap insurance. 

That's my one and only bet for the year.


----------



## Logique (5 January 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I was offended by his amateurish Game, that's about all.
> The whole thing could have been pretty funny, but it turned into two awkward teenagers - one overly keen and the other very uptight.  Who wants to see that?
> Gayle needs to hone his skills and Mel needs to relaaaax baby.  (oops, sexist).



No sympathy for Gayle, but let's see if the PC brigade show similar zeal when it's a bloke on the receiving end.  

_I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out_ will return soon, and we'll get to see Chris Brown squirm through another season.


----------



## jersey10 (5 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Are people getting too easily offended these days ?
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-05/chris-gayle-apologises-for-comments-to-mel-mclaughlin/7067750




As Christopher Hitchens once said: “If someone tells me that I’ve hurt their feelings I’m still waiting to hear what your point is.”



Gringotts Bank said:


> I was offended by his amateurish Game, that's about all.
> 
> The whole thing could have been pretty funny, but it turned into two awkward teenagers - one overly keen and the other very uptight.  Who wants to see that?
> 
> Gayle needs to hone his skills and Mel needs to relaaaax baby.  (oops, sexist).




The only argument against Gayle that has any credibility is if he was trying to deliberately embarrass / humiliate her - which I am quite sure he wasn't.  And even then, it's a little bit precious from Mel - if you are such a strong, independent woman as we keep getting told fire back and put him in his place.  Gayle wants to have sex with her and is letting her know - simple.



Logique said:


> No sympathy for Gayle, but let's see if the PC brigade show similar zeal when it's a bloke on the receiving end.
> 
> _I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out_ will return soon, and we'll get to see Chris Brown squirm through another season.




Loads of examples of the opposite that don't even rate a mention and nor should they.  Men seem to understand that a compliment is a compliment.


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 January 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I was offended by his amateurish Game, that's about all.
> 
> The whole thing could have been pretty funny, but it turned into two awkward teenagers - one overly keen and the other very uptight.  Who wants to see that?
> 
> Gayle needs to hone his skills and Mel needs to relaaaax baby.  (oops, sexist).



Yes that sums it up well I think. It was a sports interview not a pickup show. The washup reveals there is a price to pay for offending people.


----------



## SirRumpole (6 January 2016)

Day 4 washed out. Would be good if they abandoned the Test and played a ODI instead.


----------



## poverty (6 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Day 4 washed out. Would be good if they abandoned the Test and played a ODI instead.




I've lost interest.  What a crap summer of test cricket.


----------



## SirRumpole (6 January 2016)

poverty said:


> I've lost interest.  What a crap summer of test cricket.




The day-night test was the best thing in an otherwise forgettable Test series


----------



## Tisme (6 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> The day-night test was the best thing in an otherwise forgettable Test series




Has cricket started? What about the tennis, when does that start?


----------



## SirRumpole (6 January 2016)

Tisme said:


> Has cricket started? What about the tennis, when does that start?




Aus Open starts Jan 18, but a few of the spoiled brats are already here.


----------



## noco (7 January 2016)

I agree with Bettina Arndt, this whole saga surrounding Chris Gayle is nothing more than a media beat up.....A woman can do it and nothing is said.


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...n/news-story/13b5e0c486c037fce7f0a3fd625f801b

*What a joke. West Indies cricketer Chris Gayle laughingly makes a pass on national television during an interview with Network Ten reporter Mel McLaughlin.

Illustration: Eric Lobbecke

Predictably, commentators line up to condemn the man’s offensive behaviour as yet another example of vulnerable women needing protection from predatory men.

But the real lesson from this latest media beat-up was a very positive one.

It was great seeing McLaughlin so clearly able to handle Gayle’s banter — it’s a fine example for younger women to see such a confident professional woman able to bat off this type of flirtatious nonsense.

Equally, last year many people enjoyed watching Maria Sharapova flirting with a male reporter, telling him: “I was just admiring your form.”

Such harmless flirtation is not sexual harassment and luckily there are many in our community who resent the constant intrusion into enjoyable male-female interaction by thought police determined to stamp out any hint of what Helen Garner famously described as “Eros — the spark that ignites and connects”.

There are plenty of women who bristle at the present male-bashing climate where men are forced into tiptoeing around their female colleagues for fear they will be accused of saying or doing the wrong thing.

There are women who regret efforts to brand all compliments about their appearance as inappropriate and who want to retain the right to make their own *choices about whether they enjoy male-female sexual banter and what they choose to do if it becomes offensive.*


----------



## McLovin (7 January 2016)

McLovin said:


> Pretty hard for any other result than a draw from here.
> 
> I live about 10-15 minutes walk from the SCG and it's been raining pretty solidly all day. Looking at the radar, we're unlikely to get any play today. Windies tomorrow might get to 300, by about lunch, or early into the afternoon session (that might be being hopeful). If they do, Australia will want to put on at least a 250 run (550) lead which will take them roughly one day and a session, so that pretty much gets us to tea on the fifth day. Assuming the Windies don't fall apart (always a possibility on a turning SCG track) the game is destined for a draw. However, I covered myself today and got Australia for the win at $7. Cheap insurance.
> 
> That's my one and only bet for the year.




Well that's it. That extra day of rain assures no result. Some cheeky bugger in the press gallery asked the Windies coach if they would consider a double declaration to give Australia a sporting chance. The answer was no.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 January 2016)

McLovin said:


> Well that's it. That extra day of rain assures no result. Some cheeky bugger in the press gallery asked the Windies coach if they would consider a double declaration to give Australia a sporting chance. The answer was no.




The best way out imo is declare the result officially a draw, but Australia says that it's going for first innings win by chasing 300 odd in about 60 overs.

WI just dismissed, so that option is on the cards.


----------



## McLovin (7 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> The best way out imo is declare the result officially a draw, but Australia says that it's going for first innings win by chasing 300 odd in about 60 overs.
> 
> WI just dismissed, so that option is on the cards.




I might trundle down and watch.


----------



## trainspotter (7 January 2016)

5 an over should not be that hard considering they play it like it's a one dayer !!


----------



## Ijustnewit (13 January 2016)

A great story this morning from the ABC on  Tasmanian " Gentleman George Bailey " .

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-...-his-worth-to-australia-against-india/7085516

I hope one day that Cricket Tasmania Installs a Bronze Statue at Bellerive like they have done for Boony and Ponting.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 January 2016)

Ijustnewit said:


> A great story this morning from the ABC on  Tasmanian " Gentleman George Bailey " .
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-...-his-worth-to-australia-against-india/7085516
> 
> I hope one day that Cricket Tasmania Installs a Bronze Statue at Bellerive like they have done for Boony and Ponting.




It's a shame George didn't take his opportunity at Test cricket when he got it. He's got too much talent not to play all forms of the game.


----------



## nickg198 (18 January 2016)

I have no time to see Cricket match Because I have lot of work everyday and we are an independant Real Estate Agency (licence 3539447) comprised of onsite managers.


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 January 2016)

Incredible comeback from the Aussies defending 349 tonight. Another example of it aint over till it's over. Although a bit suss how the high fives, back slaps or hand shakes have evolved to be predominantly buttock pats. Several of them at times.


----------



## pixel (21 January 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> Incredible comeback from the Aussies defending 349 tonight. Another example of it aint over till it's over. Although *a bit suss how the high fives, back slaps or hand shakes have evolved to be predominantly buttock pats.* Several of them at times.




That seems quite appropriate, given a certain amount of sheer dumb luck involved in some of the dismissals. Brings back the old saw "How do you spell "skill"? - A.R.S.E. !"


----------



## SirRumpole (21 January 2016)

Apart from the last 10 overs last night was a boring match.

A flat track, some uninspiring bowling, but albeit great batting led to a one sided (in terms of bat v ball) and predictable match.

I think I'd rather see a chase of 250 where the bowlers have some encouragement from the pitch instead of a flat track batfest, but I doubt whether the administrators have the gumption to permit such a thing.


----------



## Ijustnewit (21 January 2016)

Just a pleasure to watch Kholi bat though , no matter who you support.


----------



## SirRumpole (25 January 2016)

A thrilling Big Bash final with the right result !

Well done to Mike Hussey and the Thunder lads.

Isn't Kawajah a superb bat ?


----------



## SirRumpole (30 January 2016)

What's happened to our mighty team ?

Two lost in a row to India, the shame, the shame.


----------



## noco (30 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> What's happened to our mighty team ?
> 
> Two lost in a row to India, the shame, the shame.




Rumpy, I think the selectors were prepared to lose the 20/20 bash against India to avoid exposing to injury the likes of Smith, Kwalja (forgive my spelling) and a few other high class players before the more important games coming up against New Zealand...correct me if I am wrong.

I must confess though I was disappointed with the performance of Chris Lynn......I though he would have been the key to the Aussies success after such a good start by Finch and Marsh but the Indians were just too good and all credit goes to the Indians.

It is nice to win every time but in sport you have to face reality, you lose some and you win some.

Having played sport all my life before my teen years to present age and still playing, you just cannot win all the time. 

I have always adopted the philosophy....one does not make excuses when you lose and you don't boast when you win.

It is no shame to lose.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 January 2016)

noco said:


> Rumpy, I think the selectors were prepared to lose the 20/20 bash against India to avoid exposing to injury the likes of Smith, Kwalja (forgive my spelling) and a few other high class players before the more important games coming up against New Zealand...correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> I must confess though I was disappointed with the performance of Chris Lynn......I though he would have been the key to the Aussies success after such a good start by Finch and Marsh but the Indians were just too good and all credit goes to the Indians.
> 
> ...




Fair comment noco.

 T20 is still regarded as a hit and giggle game by the players I think, apart from the fact that it draws massive crowds and the administrators will have to start taking it seriously soon because of the revenue coming in.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 January 2016)

Retired Australian Test captain Michael Clarke signals return to first-grade cricket in February



> Retired Australian Test captain Michael Clarke has flagged a possible return to first-class cricket and refused to rule out wearing the baggy green once more, insisting he is in good shape ahead of a grade cricket comeback.
> 
> The 34-year-old, who retired following Australia's Ashes defeat last August, will make his return for grade team Western Suburbs against Randwick-Petersham on February 20-21 - saying that the prospect of playing in next year's Big Bash League appeals to him.
> 
> ...





Not sure if it's been done too often, a cricketer retiring then playing Tests again.

Bob Simpson and Colin Cowdrey are the only two I can think of.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 January 2016)

How did the mentalist do it ?

He must have switched envelopes sometime after the match.


----------



## dutchie (3 February 2016)

Our chances of winning the 20 Twenty World Cup = 0

At best we will come third in Group B


----------



## noco (4 February 2016)

I realize this one is off topic, but how about this SriLankan guy bowling with left and right arm?

My youngest son used to bowl left hand and bat right hand....My sister played tennis but never played her back hand......she played forehand with both hands

Yours truly plays lawn bowls with both hands....Left hand back hand and right hand back hand.....Or both ways left hand.....I write right handed.

It is all about using both sides of the brain no matter how old you are..:topic



https://au.sports.yahoo.com/cricket...dextrous-bowler-sri-lanka-under-19-world-cup/


----------



## SirRumpole (4 February 2016)

noco said:


> I realize this one is off topic, but how about this SriLankan guy bowling with left and right arm?
> 
> My youngest son used to bowl left hand and bat right hand....My sister played tennis but never played her back hand......she played forehand with both hands
> 
> ...




I can understand left handers, but I don't get those who bat RH but but LH and vice versa.

Michael Clark RH bat LH bowl, Mike Hussey LH bat RH bowl, David Warner LH bat, RH bowl etc.

There is something strange about those people, maybe they are aliens.


----------



## noco (4 February 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I can understand left handers, but I don't get those who bat RH but but LH and vice versa.
> 
> Michael Clark RH bat LH bowl, Mike Hussey LH bat RH bowl, David Warner LH bat, RH bowl etc.
> 
> There is something strange about those people, maybe they are aliens.




No ...just unique...We are a special bred and we limit the number in our club...It is very exclusive....sorry..:topic


----------



## SirRumpole (8 February 2016)

Another series ODI loss away from home to NZ.

Maxwell is useless and will have to go.

Bailey is 50-50, might be time for Shaun Marsh to replace him.

Wade is 50-50 too, bring back Haddin ?

Let's hope we do better in the Tests.


----------



## Tisme (9 February 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Another series ODI loss away from home to NZ.
> 
> Maxwell is useless and will have to go.
> 
> ...





Has cricket season started yet?


----------



## SirRumpole (9 February 2016)

Tisme said:


> Has cricket season started yet?




Go back to sleep mate.


----------



## noco (9 February 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Another series ODI loss away from home to NZ.
> 
> Maxwell is useless and will have to go.
> 
> ...




IMHO the first change should start with the selectors......The Chair of selectors Rod Marsh is the first one to be axed....He has past his use by date.

Butt all in all, I was a bit dismayed at the Aussie loss last night given how they dismissed the Kiwis all out in the 47th over.

But once again that is sport...you win some and you lose some.

I skipped a team of bowls  last Tuesday against a team who rarely get beaten.....We won that game against them by 7 shots......They had an off day and things went are way....This happens in cricket.

I also play 6 or 7 games chess each day against guys all around the world......Either side can make one false move and you have lost the game.

Cricket, lawn bowls,tennis and chess are all games of strategy....you have to discover your opponents weakness and use it.......In lawn bowls, there are some players who are either weak on long or short ends...when you discover that weakness you exploit it.....Cricket is no different.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 February 2016)

noco said:


> Cricket, lawn bowls,tennis and chess are all games of strategy....you have to discover your opponents weakness and use it.......In lawn bowls, there are some players who are either weak on long or short ends...when you discover that weakness you exploit it.....Cricket is no different.




Yes I suppose we should give credit where it's due and we have had injuries as well, Starc, Faulkner etc, but when players in the team aren't performing they should be given the chop and not hung to for sentimentalities sake or in the hope that they suddenly start performing.

Absence makes the heart grow fonder they say.


----------



## Ves (9 February 2016)

noco said:


> I also play 6 or 7 games chess each day against guys all around the world......Either side can make one false move and you have lost the game.



Out of curiosity, what rating bracket do you play at?

I play correspondence games on gameknot.com,   usually very long games (7 days per move) as I'm often too caught up in other things to check.   Rated about 1750 on there,    but I think that's over-inflated by quite a bit.  I'd be lucky to be within 500 of that over the board / real-time.


----------



## noco (9 February 2016)

Ves said:


> Out of curiosity, what rating bracket do you play at?
> 
> I play correspondence games on gameknot.com,   usually very long games (7 days per move) as I'm often too caught up in other things to check.   Rated about 1750 on there,    but I think that's over-inflated by quite a bit.  I'd be lucky to be within 500 of that over the board / real-time.




I play the one on FB......2minutes per move....ranked 1463:topic


----------



## dutchie (25 March 2018)

Even cricket has gone to the dogs!


Australia cricketers have confessed to ball tampering in a desperate plot hatched by captain Steve Smith (centre and inset) and senior players as they saw the third test against South Africa slipping away on Saturday. Batsman Cameron Bancroft (centre left) was tasked with carrying out the tampering by using yellow sticky tape (right) to pick up 'granules' beside the pitch and rub it on the ball to rough it up in an attempt to get it to reverse swing on day three at Newlands. But Bancroft was caught doing it on the field by television cameras, and then attempted to hide the evidence by shoving the tape down his trousers before he was questioned by umpires (left). Smith is adamant that he will not step down.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/cr...d-ball-tampering-Smith-admits-planned-it.html

Smith and the leadership team need to resign, but they won't.

They have lost me.


----------



## SirRumpole (25 March 2018)

dutchie said:


> Even cricket has gone to the dogs!
> 
> 
> Australia cricketers have confessed to ball tampering in a desperate plot hatched by captain Steve Smith (centre and inset) and senior players as they saw the third test against South Africa slipping away on Saturday. Batsman Cameron Bancroft (centre left) was tasked with carrying out the tampering by using yellow sticky tape (right) to pick up 'granules' beside the pitch and rub it on the ball to rough it up in an attempt to get it to reverse swing on day three at Newlands. But Bancroft was caught doing it on the field by television cameras, and then attempted to hide the evidence by shoving the tape down his trousers before he was questioned by umpires (left). Smith is adamant that he will not step down.
> ...




A desperate act by a desperate team. One wonders about the character of our Test players these days.

Richie would be appalled.


----------



## moXJO (25 March 2018)

Stevie S has a bit of the "win at any cost" mentality about him. Good to see the focus, but maybe a bit to intense.


----------



## tech/a (25 March 2018)

In acceptable
All involved need to go.
No question about it.
No defence.
Stop whining and play the game.
If your not good enough it shows.


----------



## SirRumpole (25 March 2018)

Smith has blighted the rest of his career no matter what else he does. It's a shame.


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Smith has blighted the rest of his career no matter what else he does. It's a shame.



Did he give approval to ball tamper? As captain he had to confess that it occurred but if he did not know that it was happening then he is not due blame. If he did approve prior to the act then he is a sad case of the cheating and lying mentality that consumes athletes. Very disappointing and the height of stupidity if so.


----------



## Triathlete (25 March 2018)

A simply astonishing confession from Steve Smith and Cameron Bancroft .

Unbelievable from a captain and leadership group.....the only reason it is regretable now Steve is because you got caught you imbecile.....
	

		
			
		

		
	






www.facebook.com/BBCSport/videos/1790328687720823/


----------



## dutchie (25 March 2018)

Smith and the leadership team should never play for Australia again. Anything else is unacceptable.


----------



## dutchie (25 March 2018)

Smith and Warner stand down as captain and vc for current test. Investigation by CA to continue.


----------



## noirua (26 March 2018)

Come on now. No need to go into self destruct mode as there are enough opponents of Australia out there to do that.

When I played the captain would say, rub the ball into some stones as you pick it up. Easy to fumble or accidentally on purpose put your foot on the ball or kick it.  As to pick at the ball, the English team are good at that as they know a few seconds here and there is something the camera cant quite make out. Shine the ball on one side and accidentally scrape it on a key on the other.

New Zealand:
https://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/crick...way-with-it-and-nearly-won-a-test-in-pakistan

Pakistan:


Ball tampering:
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket/2018/03/25/cricket-ball-tampering-works-players-do-punishments/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ball_tampering


----------



## SirRumpole (26 March 2018)

Even worse than the ball tampering was the second innings capitulation in Capetown.

No guts, no backbone, no application from the batting side.

We may not have won, but we should have put up a much better effort than 107 all out.

Pathetic.


----------



## dutchie (26 March 2018)

Smith, Bancroft, Warner, Lehmann and the leadership team will not represent Australia again.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 March 2018)

dutchie said:


> Smith, Bancroft, Warner, Lehmann and the leadership team will not represent Australia again.




Let's not go overboard.

Du Plessis was found guilty of ball tampeing in 2016, and he's now S.A. captain and the incident has been largely forgotten.

https://www.cricket.com.au/news/faf...punishment-adelaide-test-australia/2016-11-22

As bad as the recent incident is, it will blow over.


----------



## Tisme (26 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Let's not go overboard.
> 
> Du Plessis was found guilty of ball tampeing in 2016, and he's now S.A. captain and the incident has been largely forgotten.
> 
> ...




Australians have turned into fishwives. They natter like school girls and look for any reason to get insulted, outraged and insulted, outraged, insulted..... and that's just the males 

Australian cricket is well past its prime and dilligaf.


----------



## Tisme (26 March 2018)

....... and if the Oz team members were LGBTI the South African team would be the guilty party and in need of a beating from the black population.


----------



## PZ99 (26 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Let's not go overboard.



Can't resist this.... bit hard to go overboard with another underarm performance


----------



## Knobby22 (26 March 2018)

I like the line in the Age, _the Australian Cricket team has taken us from the gutter into the sewer._
We all know they have been bullying other sides, now this, a lot of management and coaching heads have to roll because the culture is so toxic.


----------



## sptrawler (26 March 2018)

Not that im overly interested in cricket, these days, but wasn't it a South African captain that was done for match fixing a while back?
Maybe they should calm down a bit.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 March 2018)

sptrawler said:


> Not that im overly interested in cricket, these days, but wasn't it a South African captain that was done for match fixing a while back?
> Maybe they should calm down a bit.




Yes, that was the late Hansie Cronje, and the current S.Af captain was done for ball tampering two years ago.


----------



## moXJO (26 March 2018)

SA was doing the same thing,  the Aussies were just dumb enough to get caught.


----------



## Boggo (26 March 2018)




----------



## Triathlete (27 March 2018)

If only Richie Benaud was here to teach the Australians a lesson.

We can imagine a spray like this...


----------



## tech/a (27 March 2018)

*DUMB DUMB DUMMER and DUMMER.*


----------



## SirRumpole (27 March 2018)

The players stood over the Cricket Australia in the recent contract negotiations, thinking that they were the big men of the gamer, now they have created a problem that CA will have to get them out of. 

A reduction in contracts would seem to be in order.


----------



## Humid (27 March 2018)

https://www.titusoreily.com/talking-your-child-about-australian-cricket-team


----------



## Logique (27 March 2018)

I'm in the no need to over-react camp. The coach will resign. The ICC has penalized the Captain and the player with the tape down his trousers. We move on.

On field sledging - the Aussie team is being run over by the karma bus. We thought we were big and tough. 

But the Springboks served it right back up to us. And we were put in our place, as we dissolved like so many schoolyard bullies. Not before time!


----------



## So_Cynical (27 March 2018)

3 month ban for the three concerned, coach sacked if he knew.


----------



## noirua (27 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Even worse than the ball tampering was the second innings capitulation in Capetown.
> 
> No guts, no backbone, no application from the batting side.
> 
> ...




England only made 58, so much for low scores. Some seem to have as much backbone as a sardine and so defeatist and self destructive of their team.


----------



## Joules MM1 (28 March 2018)

so ...what actually gave the game away ?


----------



## dutchie (28 March 2018)

Joules MM1 said:


> so ...what actually gave the game away ?
> View attachment 86758



The long extension cord to the centre of the pitch.


----------



## dutchie (28 March 2018)

Warner and Smith - 1 year ban
Bancroft - 9 month ban
Lehmann - laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 March 2018)

12 months suspension from cricket for Smith and Warner. 9 months suspension for Bancroft, according to telly just then.


----------



## Humid (29 March 2018)

Let’s bring out the victim card
Overpaid flogs
Warner can fallback on his Woolies experience minus penalties


----------



## SirRumpole (29 March 2018)

Humid said:


> Let’s bring out the victim card
> Overpaid flogs
> Warner can fallback on his Woolies experience minus penalties




Definitely overpaid. Their actions could cost CA millions in sponsorships and TV rights so cut their contracts in half to compensate.


----------



## Bullish Event (29 March 2018)

springhill said:


> Instead of starting a new thread everytime a new series starts or a new controversy rears its head thought we could get a rolling, all encompassing thread going
> SIMON KATICH YOU FKN LEGEND!
> News reports today of a scuffle between Katich and Michael Clarke. It is a deep rooted tradition in the Aussie cricket team that noone leaves the changerooms until "Under The Southern Cross I Stand" is sung. It is a spontaneous thing, currently lead by Michael Hussey, that can break out 5 minutes or 5 hours after the game at Husseys discretion.
> Soft **** weinie Clarke was insisting it be sung before 11pm so he could get home to bunny boiler Lara Bingle. This enraged Katich and an altercation broke out that ended with Katichs hands around Clarkes throat and them having to be seperated by teammates.
> ...



Im new to this chat forum,glad to see its in real time.
I keep getting suspended from hotcopper for pety issues,anybody else have the same thing happen to them?
Somebody should build a competitive website similar to them with user friendly capabilities and design and take their customers,with a bit more freedom of speech.

Ball tampering has been going on for years,Warnie with his saw dust,theres nothing stopping somebody using their hard fingernails to rip into the leather.
Theres more to it i reckan,silly to do it when they know theres plenty of cameras around,did they really think they wouldnt get busted?


----------



## dutchie (29 March 2018)

Air New Zealand makes a cheeky ad. Merv Hughes goes bananas.
Our captain and vice captain cheated Merv, what do you expect.
Psst ..they still have not forgiven us about the underarm ball.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eters-Steve-Smith-ball-tampering-scandal.html


----------



## SirRumpole (29 March 2018)

Did CA make a knee jerk reaction to an overblown hysterical media campaign ?

No other country has suspended their players for such an offence, most got off with a fine.

Personally I'd be happy if Warner never played again, but Smith and Bancroft were hard treated imo.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 March 2018)

The media really do the damage, don't they?  The more damage they can inflict, the better it is.  If they can get Smith to break down completely, then they can set up camp outside his parents home and try and get a reaction out  of them.  Maybe an "outburst" which they can plaster on the front pages on the papers.  Compared to some of the cheating that goes on in business and politics (and trading), this is fairly minor.


----------



## dutchie (30 March 2018)

Lehmann decides to stand down after 4th (final) Test.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Did CA make a knee jerk reaction to an overblown hysterical media campaign ?
> 
> No other country has suspended their players for such an offence, most got off with a fine.
> 
> Personally I'd be happy if Warner never played again, but Smith and Bancroft were hard treated imo.



They did deserve this. They cheated and then lied about it. The cricket team always said they didn't cross the line, well now the line is drawn properly. 
The rumour is Warner sandpapered the ball on the previous test. I never want to see him play test cricket again.


----------



## Tisme (30 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Did CA make a knee jerk reaction to an overblown hysterical media campaign ?
> 
> No other country has suspended their players for such an offence, most got off with a fine.
> 
> Personally I'd be happy if Warner never played again, but Smith and Bancroft were hard treated imo.





I bet lawyers are lining up to convince the three of them to litigate


----------



## Tisme (30 March 2018)

Australia has proven once again it's full of big girl's blouses



> *Mark Latham's Outsiders*
> 32 mins ·
> STANDARD MEDIA PATTERN:
> 
> ...


----------



## SirRumpole (30 March 2018)

Tisme said:


> Australia has proven once again it's full of big girl's blouses




Very true, Mark. A man with a lot of commonsense.


----------



## Tisme (30 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Very true, Mark. A man with a lot of commonsense.




My bet is that whole thing has been driven by the ABC's resident transvestite, who seems conspicuously silent on this occasion.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 March 2018)

Tisme said:


> My bet is that whole thing has been driven by the ABC's resident transvestite, who seems conspicuously silent on this occasion.




Yep, (s)he is hiding somewhere in the background.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 March 2018)

I would have *loved* Smith to come out at the conference and say "Well, what a turnout! How are you guys...ok?  Look I don't have much to say except that I think it's all a bit of a beat up.  Did the wrong thing and copped my punishment.  I'm meeting a few of my buddies for a beer, and I'm a bit late, so I'll see you later"....[phone rings....answers].."oh hey Warnie, yeh just finished, see you soon".

Can you imagine the media indignation?


----------



## SirRumpole (30 March 2018)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I would have *loved* Smith to come out at the conference and say "Well, what a turnout! How are you guys...ok?  Look I don't have much to say except that I think it's all a bit of a beat up.  Did the wrong thing and copped my punishment.  I'm meeting a few of my buddies for a beer, and I'm a bit late, so I'll see you later"....[phone rings....answers].."oh hey Warnie, yeh just finished, see you soon".
> 
> Can you imagine the media indignation?




There are certainly some sanctimonious turkeys in the media throng.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 March 2018)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I would have *loved* Smith to come out at the conference and say "Well, what a turnout! How are you guys...ok?  Look I don't have much to say except that I think it's all a bit of a beat up.  Did the wrong thing and copped my punishment.  I'm meeting a few of my buddies for a beer, and I'm a bit late, so I'll see you later"....[phone rings....answers].."oh hey Warnie, yeh just finished, see you soon".
> 
> Can you imagine the media indignation?



Yes, he would be seen as a smart ass though I don't think he is personality wise.


----------



## TikoMike (31 March 2018)




----------



## SirRumpole (31 March 2018)

TikoMike said:


> View attachment 86777




Damn, New Zealand not on the list. They have lived on the underarm incident for 29 years, we'll never hear the end of this from them in my lifetime.


----------



## moXJO (31 March 2018)

Wow, what a power cry.
The only media that got the tone right was that idiot from the radio station.

Thank God someone in this country still knows how to take the pi$$.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Damn, New Zealand not on the list. They have lived on the underarm incident for 29 years, we'll never hear the end of this from them in my lifetime.




Correction, they were first on the list.
Oh good.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 March 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> Yes, he would be seen as a smart ass though I don't think he is personality wise.



No he's not, but I just mean it would be nice to see someone unaffected by the intense social and media pressure.  Someone who can maintain proper perspective (which is what a captain should be capable of). Terrible things are happening in the world, and this ain't one of them. 

12 month ban is all that needed to happen.  The rest is unecessary drama.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 March 2018)

Gringotts Bank said:


> No he's not, but I just mean it would be nice to see someone unaffected by the intense social and media pressure.  Somene who can maintain proper perspective. Terrible things are happening in the world, and this ain't one of them. 12 month ban is all that needed to happen.  The rest is unecessary drama.




I think it was a bit silly of Smith to give a press conference as soon as he landed. It was bound to be emotional. He should have done like Warner did and said " see you in a couple of days". And then quietly forget to hold a conference.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 March 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> I think it was a bit silly of Smith to give a press conference as soon as he landed. It was bound to be emotional. He should have done like Warner did and said " see you in a couple of days". And then quietly forget to hold a conference.



Yeh they seem to think they owe the media something.  They owe them NOTHING.  Media can go to hell.

Problem is it would be hard to hold it in unless you were icey cool.  These conferences are like modern day confessionals.  Media whip up a shaming tornado, followed by a public purging.  Farcical.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 March 2018)

I think I would like it if he said something like "it shouldn't have happened, we will make sure it doesn't happen again, but it's disappointing that the media made it out to be some national tragedy. It's not, it's just three blokes who made a mistake on the cricket field and are now paying the price. Good night.".


----------



## Tisme (3 April 2018)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Yeh they seem to think they owe the media something.  They owe them NOTHING.  Media can go to hell.
> 
> Problem is it would be hard to hold it in unless you were icey cool.  These conferences are like modern day confessionals.  Media whip up a shaming tornado, followed by a public purging.  Farcical.





First in with the cry baby apology wins the media. The rest is just soliloquy that draws no sympathy form the hounds.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 April 2018)

Tisme said:


> First in with the cry baby apology wins the media. The rest is just soliloquy that draws no sympathy form the hounds.




The media win$ if they can make life far more dramatic than it actually is.  First, go looking for targets.  Then hound them to breaking point.  The tears and public apology marks the end of the cycle in the soap opera.  A crescendo and resolution of tensions.  Making life into a soapie. 

Without the work up and breakdown, there's no story.  Captains should be immune to that sort of manipulation, but it's easy for me to say.


----------



## SirRumpole (4 April 2018)

What a pathetic display from our batsmen in the second innings at the Wanderers.

Rabbits in the headlights. Not playing shots to straight balls, incredibly bad.

They need to practise some basics.


----------



## Tisme (4 April 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> What a pathetic display from our batsmen in the second innings at the Wanderers.
> 
> Rabbits in the headlights. Not playing shots to straight balls, incredibly bad.
> 
> They need to practise some basics.




Tanking in action


----------



## SirRumpole (13 April 2018)

Kerry Packer is turning in his grave.

Nine loses Australian cricket TV rights to Seven and Foxtel.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-04-13/seven-and-foxtel-win-cricket-tv-rights-battle/9652964


----------



## Tisme (13 April 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Kerry Packer is turning in his grave.
> 
> Nine loses Australian cricket TV rights to Seven and Foxtel.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-04-13/seven-and-foxtel-win-cricket-tv-rights-battle/9652964





Did Seven vanguard the disgust narrative of the sandpaper balls?


----------



## SirRumpole (13 April 2018)

Tisme said:


> Did Seven vanguard the disgust narrative of the sandpaper balls?




I don't know, but we will probably get Ronald MacDonald and Kermit the frog doing commentary to bring the kids in, plus an assortment of minorities like women, indigenous, migrants and gays to be socially inclusive.


----------



## noirua (5 August 2019)

*Ashes 1st Test, Day 4: Steve Smith Ton Helps Australia Dominate England*
https://sports.ndtv.com/ashes-2019/...dominate-england-2080250?pfrom=home-sshowcase


----------



## SirRumpole (5 August 2019)

I just found this excellent commentary on Channel Nine's late commentary team.

Hits them for six.

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/blog/2015/feb/13/channel-nine-destroying-cricket-legacy


----------



## Knobby22 (17 August 2019)

Watching the Ashes. S. Smith, is he the best batsmen Ive ever seen? Definitely up there.


----------



## Knobby22 (18 August 2019)

Retired hurt. Hit on the arm and then the neck. Gladatorial.


----------



## Miss Hale (18 August 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Retired hurt. Hit on the arm and then the neck. Gladatorial.




It was impressive


----------



## noirua (18 August 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Watching the Ashes. S. Smith, is he the best batsmen Ive ever seen? Definitely up there.




Probably the second best batsman the world has ever seen, so far in his career. Not sure how good W G Grace would be in today's cricket.
The best is still: https://www.sportskeeda.com/cricket/top-10-australian-batsmen-all-time/10

W.G.Grace: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W._G._Grace
Sir Donald Bradman: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Bradman
Steve Smith: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Smith_(cricketer)

W G Grace was not as good a batsman but also bowled and was also a wicket keeper and captain. It was during the age that considered training as cheating.


----------



## Miss Hale (18 August 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> I don't know, but we will probably get Ronald MacDonald and Kermit the frog doing commentary to bring the kids in, plus an assortment of minorities like women, indigenous, migrants and gays to be socially inclusive.




I take your point but women are the majority in society not the minority (51%)  Minority in cricket though to be fair.


----------



## SirRumpole (18 August 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Retired hurt. Hit on the arm and then the neck. Gladatorial.




It would be a shame if we lost this test after that type of effort and commitment.


----------



## SirRumpole (18 August 2019)

Miss Hale said:


> I take your point but women are the majority in society not the minority (51%)  Minority in cricket though to be fair.




Sorry Miss Hale. I'm actually getting used to ladies doing commentary now. some very good analyses from them and they look better than Nasser Hussein.


----------



## Miss Hale (18 August 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> Sorry Miss Hale. I'm actually getting used to ladies doing commentary now. some very good analyses from them and they look better than Nasser Hussein.




No need to apologise, I know exactly where you are coming from. Just wanted to correct the point about women not being a minority, although some radical feminists behave as if they are which is why I suppose people make comments like you did.

As far as crickets commentators go they are fine if they are good ones but I have no problems with it being an all male commentary team of ex-players as long as they are are good. Should just be best person for the job as with everything. I don't mind Mel Jones and Isa Guha but can't stand Lisa Sthalekar as she is barely articulate.


----------



## chiff (18 August 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Watching the Ashes. S. Smith, is he the best batsmen Ive ever seen? Definitely up there.



Talking of best batsmen...being brought up in South Australia, we were lucky to have Garry Sobers and then Barry Richards...both magnificent stroke makers and entertaining.Do you give credit for entertainment.I remember when Richards make 300 in a day in Perth against Lillee et al.I liked Brian Lara for his stroke play as well.


----------



## SirRumpole (18 August 2019)

Pretty silly Healey and co talking up what a great day it's going to be when one look at the radar says it's pi$$ing down and likely to be washed out.


----------



## Knobby22 (18 August 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> Pretty silly Healey and co talking up what a great day it's going to be when one look at the radar says it's pi$$ing down and likely to be washed out.



Saying it's going to start soon.


----------



## SirRumpole (18 August 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Saying it's going to start soon.




Too much time lost I reckon.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 August 2019)

An honorable draw. Well done to all involved.


----------



## chiff (19 August 2019)

If Smith returns he will get short stuff from Archer...Do you think that his "front-on''style makes it harder for him to get out of the way of the good short stuff?Did top rank batsmen handle the short stuff better when there  were no helmets.Maybe I have a selective memory ,but I am sure some batsmen would have hooked the right ball and left the unsuitable ones go.Talking of best batsmen,one that we did not see the best of in Australia was Graeme Pollock from South Africa.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 August 2019)

chiff said:


> If Smith returns he will get short stuff from Archer...Do you think that his "front-on''style makes it harder for him to get out of the way of the good short stuff?Did top rank batsmen handle the short stuff better when there  were no helmets.Maybe I have a selective memory ,but I am sure some batsmen would have hooked the right ball and left the unsuitable ones go.Talking of best batsmen,one that we did not see the best of in Australia was Graeme Pollock from South Africa.




Yes I think Smith's front-on style makes him a bit vulnerable to bouncers, but I also think that he's clever enough to find a way to deal with the short balls.

Fingers crossed he's ok for the next test.


----------



## Miss Hale (20 August 2019)

chiff said:


> If Smith returns he will get short stuff from Archer...Do you think that his "front-on''style makes it harder for him to get out of the way of the good short stuff?*Did top rank batsmen handle the short stuff better when there  were no helmets.*Maybe I have a selective memory ,but I am sure some batsmen would have hooked the right ball and left the unsuitable ones go.Talking of best batsmen,one that we did not see the best of in Australia was Graeme Pollock from South Africa.




Yes, old cricketers have been saying for years that the helmets make the batsmen think they are safe and they don't keep their eyes on the ball anymore. In 'olden days' you would have to keep you eye on the ball to make sure it didn't hit you on the head, now they just duck and hope for the best knowing that the helmet will keep them safe if it hits them directly on the head. However, as we know, it's not foolproof.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 August 2019)

Headingly . Bummer.

What can you say ?


----------



## lenny (26 August 2019)

Tim Paine is the worst captain to represent Australia. 
Went to water completely.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 August 2019)

The umpire that gave Stokes not out LBW with 2 runs to go is maybe the worst umpire in history.

England got the World Cup with luck and bad umpiring , now they have done the same in this Test.


----------



## Knobby22 (26 August 2019)

I listened to the BBC broadcast on ABC radio in bed to the end.
What a test! Never heard a crowd so loud, wish I was there.
Stokes with his sixes was fabulous.
England had a bit of luck at the end but the Ashes is till open and Smith is back.
This has been the best test series this century. This is what sport is about.


----------



## Logique (29 August 2019)

2005 was an amazing Ashes series, Andrew Flintoff exceptional.
 But Ben Stokes is reviving old memories in 2019. Botham-like that innings, in a similar game situation. The Aussie bowlers were stiff to go so well yet lose the Test


----------



## Miss Hale (9 September 2019)

Aussies retain the Ashes, woo hoo!!! No better feeling than beating the Poms at cricket 

So happy for Tim Paine, took over the team at a terrible time, deserves some success as captain.

How good is Smith!!! Marnus is a real find too.

Hope we win at the Oval now and stick it right up 'em


----------



## SirRumpole (9 September 2019)

Miss Hale said:


> Aussies retain the Ashes, woo hoo!!! No better feeling than beating the Poms at cricket
> 
> So happy for Tim Paine, took over the team at a terrible time, deserves some success as captain.
> 
> ...




Yes a great finish. I'm glad I slept through the first 2 sessions, but woke up for the main event. 

Warner should be 'rested', he's just not with it, maybe promote Wade to open and bring in Mitchell Marsh.

Looking forward to the Oval !


----------



## Knobby22 (27 December 2019)

Watching cricket, while looking at Sharemarket and ASF.
Will be going tomorrow. Should be good to see how NZ bat.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 December 2019)

Went on a tour of the MCG, very impressive. Interesting that the old Bay 13 has been turned into a $120 a seat corporate box. Revenge of the elites !


----------



## dutchie (4 January 2020)

Talk about Classic Catches....


----------



## SirRumpole (5 January 2020)

Anyone know how Mark Howard got a job as a commentator ?

Is he a relative of John Howard perhaps ?


----------



## chiff (5 January 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Anyone know how Mark Howard got a job as a commentator ?
> 
> Is he a relative of John Howard perhaps ?



Maybe I have been spoilt by the best of it,but this cricket is hard to watch.


----------



## SirRumpole (5 January 2020)

chiff said:


> Maybe I have been spoilt by the best of it,but this cricket is hard to watch.




Sometimes it is, but watching Lyon bowling on a pitch that suits him is fascinating.

Incredible that he's taken 380 wickets, our third best bowler of all time.


----------



## Miss Hale (6 January 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Anyone know how Mark Howard got a job as a commentator ?
> 
> Is he a relative of John Howard perhaps ?




I have sampled all the various radio and TV commentary teams this season and there are some seriously horrible commentators on every channel/station. Annoyed that the ABC radio have ditched theirs for hand wringing coverage of the bushfires as they had one of the best in the business for this test, Jeremy Coney (he is hilarious).


----------



## Knobby22 (6 January 2020)

Miss Hale said:


> I have sampled all the various radio and TV commentary teams this season and there are some seriously horrible commentators on every channel/station. Annoyed that the ABC radio have ditched theirs for hand wringing coverage of the bushfires as they had one of the best in the business for this test, Jeremy Coney (he is hilarious).



So with you Miss Hale
The cricket this year has been hard to watch, not only due to rhe commentators so sometimes I would lie on my bed and listen to the ABC. 

We seem to be getting bushfire alerts every year now.


----------



## chiff (6 January 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Sometimes it is, but watching Lyon bowling on a pitch that suits him is fascinating.
> 
> Incredible that he's taken 380 wickets, our third best bowler of all time.



I remember when Kevin Pietersen would attack Warne and knock him out of the attack.New Zealand have not got the ability to challenge Lyon.


----------



## chiff (7 January 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Sometimes it is, but watching Lyon bowling on a pitch that suits him is fascinating.
> 
> Incredible that he's taken 380 wickets, our third best bowler of all time.



What I think has flattered a lot of current bowlers,and batmen, is playing against the newbies in Test Cricket...Zimbabwe,Bangladesh and others that have fallen well off the pace.With all respect to that mavellous cricketer Jason Gillespie I never thought he would ever be a double century maker in Test cricket.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 January 2020)

chiff said:


> What I think has flattered a lot of current bowlers,and batmen, is playing against the newbies in Test Cricket...Zimbabwe,Bangladesh and others that have fallen well off the pace.With all respect to that mavellous cricketer Jason Gillespie I never thought he would ever be a double century maker in Test cricket.




True. And we'll have to see how Smith and Labuschagne perform in places like India, the West Indies and South Africa before we know how good they really are. 

Can't deny Marnus has made a good start though.


----------



## chiff (8 January 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> True. And we'll have to see how Smith and Labuschagne perform in places like India, the West Indies and South Africa before we know how good they really are.
> 
> Can't deny Marnus has made a good start though.



Well Labuschagne performed in England-so he gets a tick,and as they say no major faults in his technique.
The major countries in Test Cricket at the moment,in my opinion, are India Australia England and South Africa...West Indies New Zealand Sri Lanka and Pakistan have their moments-mainly at home.


----------



## sptrawler (9 September 2021)

Afghanistan Test match in doubt over Taliban ban on women in sport
					

The historic first Test match between Australia and Afghanistan would be cancelled if the Taliban supports a ban on women playing sport, according to Cricket Australia.




					www.abc.net.au
				




It will be interesting to see how this pans out.


----------

